

Hasan Luongo Joins Webvanta as Director of Marketing - Mistone
http://www.webvanta.com/post/85318-hasan-luongo-joins-webvanta-as-director

======
Mistone
this is my new gig, we are launching v2 on Monday. Webvanta is a hosted cms
for building powerful websites without the pain of backend code and servers.
on the dev side its a rails app.

